

Spies worry over "doomsday" cache stashed by ex-NSA contractor Snowden - eplanit
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE9AO0Y120131125?irpc=932

======
gwern
> The passwords are in the possession of at least three different people and
> are valid for only a brief time window each day, they said.

That's pretty weird sounding. What sort of 'cloud' setup would act like that?

